# Expensive haul



## Willa (Oct 9, 2008)

It official, I'm poor for the next 2 months!

But it's worth it

I went to the Make Up For Ever counter at The Bay, the girls are so sweet, I just couldnt not go there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They teach me things everytime

So I bought :
Mist & Fix spray
Face and Body liquid makeup
High definition primer - green 
Eyebrow corrector
The #12S brush

They gave me the brush pouch, plus the high definition powder and the white high definition primer. 

I love MUFE, their products are fantastic


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

WOW!! This is great!!!! Let us know how much you like everything..I am dying to try the MUFE foundation


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 9, 2008)

Awesome haul Willa! I'm in love with MUFE as well!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE the F&B foundation...do me a favor and let me know how you like the brow corrector, I've been wanting to get it!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_WOW!! This is great!!!! Let us know how much you like everything..I am dying to try the MUFE foundation_

 
I've tried them all and I LOVE the f&b, I just have to set it with a lot of HD powder so I don't get shiny! (but I have to do this with any found.)


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh, enjoy everything!  I love MUFE products so much.  The HD foundation is gorgeous.  Still need to try the Face & Body!


----------



## Willa (Oct 9, 2008)

The brow corrector is fantastic
It gives a total other look to your face
I looked more... classy





There was this gorgeous woman sitting there, the MUA was doing her a full makeup. The lady never really wears makeup except lipstick and mascara. She had the most beautiful green eyes I ever seen. You should have seen her reaction when she saw herself, it was cool how she instantly looked happy


----------



## nikki (Oct 9, 2008)

Great stuff!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Oct 9, 2008)

Great Haul! Enjoy


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Oct 10, 2008)

HD is the BADDEST ASS foundation I have ever rocked!  MUFE is just impressing me product after product.  Awesome haul!


----------



## Glitterati (Oct 10, 2008)

Didn't know the Bay carried MUFE, wonder if the downtown Vancouver store carries it?? 

What is the green primer used for and what is the difference between the face and body foundation versus their other HD foundation?

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 10, 2008)

wow! great haul, i've yet to try MUFE. I will be stocking up on my holiday to the us!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_There was this gorgeous woman sitting there, the MUA was doing her a full makeup. The lady never really wears makeup except lipstick and mascara. She had the most beautiful green eyes I ever seen. You should have seen her reaction when she saw herself, it was cool how she instantly looked happy_

 
I love watching people's reactions to their makeovers!


----------



## nunu (Oct 10, 2008)

enjoy!


----------



## Willa (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitterati* 

 
_Didn't know the Bay carried MUFE, wonder if the downtown Vancouver store carries it?? 

What is the green primer used for and what is the difference between the face and body foundation versus their other HD foundation?

Enjoy your goodies!_

 
I've bought all of my stuff there
Actually I started buying from MUFE because the MAC MUA's were too snob at The Bay. I don't know if there's a counter in Vancouver, maybe you could check on their website.

The green primer is used to cut on the redness on your face. I have couperosis, so here and there on my face I have red spots. 

The face and body foundation is like a gel, the HD is more covering. She tried both on my face, with the HD I looked like a dead person!!! It covered all my freckles, wich I don't want.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 10, 2008)

So funny you mentioned the HD making you look like a dead person becuase after I tried the F&B and went back to the mat velvet, those were my exact thoughts about that found.! I think the F&B looks more like skin and feels like it too!


----------



## Willa (Oct 10, 2008)

Exactly!
And the MUA told that I wouldnt like it but she wanted to try it on a half of my face, and the other half the B&F. I love it, you don't feel like wearing anything. 

It's hard for me to wear foundation since I don't like to feel something on my face, and I loved it!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 10, 2008)

good stuff! i can't wait to try the HD foundation.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Exactly!
And the MUA told that I wouldnt like it but she wanted to try it on a half of my face, and the other half the B&F. I love it, you don't feel like wearing anything. 

*It's hard for me to wear foundation since I don't like to feel something on my face,* and I loved it!_

 
ughh same! You just feel grimey and dirty! Do you buff your f&b on? I LOVE that application technique, it goes on_ amazingly_! If you haven't tried it, you have to try it!


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow, some great thing there


----------



## Mira111 (Oct 14, 2012)

You may be broke now but at least you'll be flawless!!!


----------

